# Two Week Notice Policy?



## SpiderSa (Feb 20, 2021)

Is there any information I can read up on the rules for putting your two-week notice?

My main question is if you *need* to show up every single day on your final two weeks.
If you call out on any of those days will the attendance policy still apply? Or if there something different applying here because it the final two weeks.

A previous team member placed their two-week notice and called out every single day, so it makes sense for them to be not re-hirable. However, I only called out one of the days from my two weeks for a legitimate reason, and I'm curious if I fall under the same category now.

It's been bugging me ever since. I can't find any information on this, nor did any TL explain the details. I only caught wind of it from another team member and I tried to do some research. I'm overall pretty good with my attendance and I have no issues with anyone in my team, but I would like to get some clarity if I ended up in the not re-hirable category so I can plan out my future better.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 20, 2021)

You’d have to talk to your HR about it


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 20, 2021)

I fired one of my Tl that put their two weeks in and called out 3 days in a row . But to answer your question you shouldn’t call out after you put your two week in if you plan to ever come back you should leave on a good note . However a call out it’s a call out and policy stands


----------



## SpiderSa (Feb 20, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> I fired one of my Tl that put their two weeks in and called out 3 days in a row . But to answer your question you shouldn’t call out after you put your two week in if you plan to ever come back you should leave on a good note . However a call out it’s a call out and policy stands


Yeah, that makes sense. I've shown up to all my shift except for one due to a family emergency, I just don't know if because of this it automatically puts me on non-rehire based on the two-week notice policy or if it varies based on who is doing the paperwork? I will speak to HR as Amanda has suggested as well.


----------



## tdude2020 (Feb 20, 2021)

A Two-Weeks' Notice is not necessarily a policy, yet a courtesy you grant to your employer to find the time to assemble replacements. We are AT-WILL employment, meaning we can quit and be fired whenever (unless legal documentation says otherwise). In retail, those rules don't directly translate because there are so many people to cover as well as the fact that we're all completely expendable. You SHOULD NOT be calling out every single day, MFG . If you're gonna call out every day, you should have just had a meeting with HR or your SD and done a termination effective immediately because that looks bad ON YOU. If you are NOT wanting to work your shifts, GIVE THEM AWAY, via swap or Kronos: ask around or post them to Kronos and leadership can approve. Another tip is if you've already submitted your resignation, last I saw, you could choose what day you ended from a couple of weeks to a month out, so please plan ahead in the future.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 20, 2021)

SpiderSa said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. I've shown up to all my shift except for one due to a family emergency, I just don't know if because of this it automatically puts me on non-rehire based on the two-week notice policy or if it varies based on who is doing the paperwork? I will speak to HR as Amanda has suggested as well.


I think for family emergency once it won’t be a big deal if you worked your rest of the shifts


----------



## SpiderSa (Feb 20, 2021)

tdude2020 said:


> A Two-Weeks' Notice is not necessarily a policy, yet a courtesy you grant to your employer to find the time to assemble replacements. We are AT-WILL employment, meaning we can quit and be fired whenever (unless legal documentation says otherwise). In retail, those rules don't directly translate because there are so many people to cover as well as the fact that we're all completely expendable. You SHOULD NOT be calling out every single day, MFG . If you're gonna call out every day, you should have just had a meeting with HR or your SD and done a termination effective immediately because that looks bad ON YOU. If you are NOT wanting to work your shifts, GIVE THEM AWAY, via swap or Kronos: ask around or post them to Kronos and leadership can approve. Another tip is if you've already submitted your resignation, last I saw, you could choose what day you ended from a couple of weeks to a month out, so please plan ahead in the future.


I haven't called out every day, that was an example from another team member. I wanted to show the contrast of how they called out everyday verse myself calling out once for an emergency. I wanted to know if there's a rule for anything relating to the two-week notice with attendance if they are still the same or different. I am aware that I can give shifts away and I would have if I have known but my situation was an emergency, there wouldn't have been time to exchange shifts. Thanks for the information regardless.


----------



## tdude2020 (Feb 20, 2021)

SpiderSa said:


> I haven't called out every day, that was an example from another team member. I wanted to show the contrast of how they called out everyday verse myself calling out once for an emergency. I wanted to know if there's a rule for anything relating to the two-week notice with attendance if they are still the same or different. I am aware that I can give shifts away and I would have if I have known but my situation was an emergency, there wouldn't have been time to exchange shifts. Thanks for the information regardless.





SpiderSa said:


> I haven't called out every day, that was an example from another team member.



ooh, no, no. I 100% wasn’t accusing you, I was just stating in general that you shouldn’t be calling out because that’s burning bridges. I apologize for making it seem like I was yelling at you. The exasperation was more so targeted at your other team member that you mentioned in addition to people who feel like they can call out every shift when they should know better. I’m also extra salty because the turnover rate at my store in my department is insane, and when TMs put in their notices, they tend to call out and I have to pick up their slack.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 21, 2021)

You didn't say how long you are with spot. If you are good worker, your mgt may make an exception. Keep on coming in to the end. Hopefully you had use any vacation or sick leave up.


----------



## MrT (Feb 21, 2021)

In the end what you do during your two week notice isnt going to affect you very much imo.  They know how you are as a worker already.  If you were a good employee theyll probably rehire you.  If you had any issues they probably wont.  The two week notice would probably only change there mind if you just dont show up at all.  Then again ive seen people rehired multiple times that shouldnt of.  Ive also seen people just quit with no notice and get rehired so who knows.


----------



## DBZ (Feb 21, 2021)

At my store, you need to show up for all shifts, on time, in that two week period. I am sure there are exceptions based on how well the ETLs and HR like you. We had one woman put in her notice and showed up on time every day like she always did, but she only gave like 12 days notice. She is not rehirable because no one liked her and claimed she didn't give enough notice.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 21, 2021)

There is no policy “per se”. It usually is HR that is processing the term and if you don’t show up for most of your shifts they will remember. If you return to Target I doubt they will remember that one day you called out.


----------

